# Hand Knitted Romance Scarf



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a fun and quick knit. I wanted to demonstrate that netted yarn is not just about frills it can also be used normally as any other yarn too.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/romance-scarf

£1.25


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

I just love this scarf, looks so soft and cozy, another great pattern


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

oge designs said:


> I just love this scarf, looks so soft and cozy, another great pattern


Thank you so much oge designsxx


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Pretty as can be! ;0)


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone. Well I think its going to be a busy weekend. New yarn delivery for new collections. This is going to be funxx


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Great-looking scarf. Thanks for the link. Have a happy busy weekend!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> Great-looking scarf. Thanks for the link. Have a happy busy weekend!


You are so welcome Palenque. Yes, I think my knitting needles are going to be working very hard this weekend. Have a fab onexx


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

How difficult is this scarf? I looks easy, but I'd like to hear from you how easy...Love it! How do you make an elongated stitch? I've done lots of drop stitch scarves and even a cowl and they were easy.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

maggie.ames said:


> How difficult is this scarf? I looks easy, but I'd like to hear from you how easy...Love it! How do you make an elongated stitch? I've done lots of drop stitch scarves and even a cowl and they were easy.


Hi Maggie

Its lovely to hear from you. This scarf is pretty easy. I would say for Beginner/Intermediate knitter. An elongated stitch is just like a knit stitch but the only difference is that you are wrapping the yarn around the right needle twice before knitting the stitch. Hope this helpsxx


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

belleflower said:


> Hi Maggie
> 
> Its lovely to hear from you. This scarf is pretty easy. I would say for Beginner/Intermediate knitter. An elongated stitch is just like a knit stitch but the only difference is that you are wrapping the yarn around the right needle twice before knitting the stitch. Hope this helpsxx


Interesting.


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> Interesting.


Why is this interesting? Just curious...


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Was it difficult working with the netting?


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

Could you tell me where you bought the yarn? Guess I'm suffering from brain fog today.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

maggie.ames said:


> Could you tell me where you bought the yarn? Guess I'm suffering from brain fog today.


Hi Maggie. This yarn is a netted yarn called Loopy by Rico Design. You can by this yarn online.

Hope this helps.xx


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh Lorraine, you've done it again.


belleflower said:


> This is a fun and quick knit. I wanted to demonstrate that netted yarn is not just about frills it can also be used normally as any other yarn too.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/romance-scarf
> 
> £1.25


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Oh Lorraine, you've done it again.


So pleased you like this one Sugar and Spice's Momxx


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, I sure do. Hopefully before the day is out I'll be purchasing the pattern, however, I need to go on your website and decide for my free pattern. You're very generous!


belleflower said:


> So pleased you like this one Sugar and Spice's Momxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Yes, I sure do. Hopefully before the day is out I'll be purchasing the pattern, however, I need to go on your website and decide for my free pattern. You're very generous!


Ahh you are welcomexx


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

You have done it again, it is so different and I really like it.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

missylam said:


> You have done it again, it is so different and I really like it.


Thank you so much misslam. I like to think outside the box at times. I look at a yarn and I think does it always have to be used this way. I don't always get it right though and I am so pleased you like it. Hope you have a lovely weekendxx


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Pretty and very feminine.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is beautiful.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> This is beautiful.


Thank you Southern Girl. Hope you are having a lovely weekendxx


----------

